
Homeless Questions - tosh
https://projects.sfchronicle.com/sf-homeless/homeless-questions/
======
pmdulaney
71\. What are the primary causes of homelessness?

The answers given are just what triggered the transition from bad to worse.

My anecdotal explanation (besides substance abuse and mental illness) is that
people who "failed to launch" in the sense that they were not cut out for
professional careers (or who couldn't afford to go to college) ended up living
on the cheap with their parents. When their parents passed away they weren't
even in a position to work at a fast-food job.

That's a scenario I imagine, but perhaps it doesn't correspond to reality...

